# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  NY GIANTS 2012-2013 Season

## Rwy

All GMEN comments here. Lets go for two in a row boys!

----------


## JAMIE07652

...... Blue !

----------


## Rwy

I think the Giants put a really hurting on the girls tomorrow night.

----------


## Rwy

ehhhhh not thrilled but its 1st game of the season, They will put it together

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I think the Giants put a really hurting on the girls tomorrow night.


guess not. Go Cowboys !!!!!

----------


## Rwy

> guess not. Go Cowboys !!!!!


**** really dude you are cowboys fan lol

I was not happy these guys were not focused. Super Bowl hang over was in full effect.

----------


## gixxerboy1

yea, always have been, I was always pissed they were called NY Giants and played in NJ. fvck em

----------


## Rwy

lol **** the girls its one game lets see how the rest of the season pans out. I think we still take the east!

----------


## not so slim

> lol **** the girls its one game lets see how the rest of the season pans out. I think we still take the east!


really?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

I hope you guys go 0-16 and Eli has a career ending injury.

New England FTW!!!!!

----------


## Gaspari1255

My ex girlfriend was a Giants fan. With that being said, I hope the Giants stadium gets struck by lightening and comes collapsing down.

----------


## Rwy

> I hope you guys go 0-16 and Eli has a career ending injury.
> 
> New England FTW!!!!!


I hate when people say the career ending injury shit. Thats not cool

----------


## Rwy

Gmen in first place. Alex Smith looked like a deer in head lights with the giants pass rush


Gix pretty quiet over there Cow Girls looking like 5-11 team lol

----------


## Rwy

****ing giants every god damn year they always hvae to **** with you

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

They shit the bed in November. Eli is playing terrible his last few games, Nicks is banged up, Cruz is quite, Bradshaw has been hobbling on foot injury every game of the season now. They're defense needs to improve against the pass to, did you see what the bengals did against them?

If they're not careful Dallas is gonna crawl up and snag the division from them  :Smilie: .

----------


## Rwy

the cowboys are not doing anything. They never will.

You cant ever count the giants out. They play great with their back against the wall

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> the cowboys are not doing anything. They never will.
> 
> You cant ever count the giants out. They play great with their back against the wall


I'm a Dallas fan and I have to agree with you. There offense is a mess and it doesn't help that Murray is out. He was unhealthy last year as well.

I do however like how the greatly increased there defense. Bringing in Rob Ryan, signing top LSU cornerback Claieborne prospect and signing free agent Carr.

As much as I hate to say it, Romo needs to go if this team wants to progress into the future.

Giants are great and if there is 1 team in the NFL that you can never count out it would obviously be NYG. Excited to the the remainder of the season, Giants better be careful though, Dallas has a favorable schedule and Giants have some tough match-ups. Hopefully they get healthy during there bye week this week.

----------


## Rwy

romo to the jets next year

dallas d looks good but garret is awful and jones is delusional

i read some where that 90 of romos picks to dez bryant are bc he runs the wrong routes. That he is too dumb to memorize the play book. Any truth in that

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> romo to the jets next year
> 
> dallas d looks good but garret is awful and jones is delusional
> 
> i read some where that 90 of romos picks to dez bryant are bc he runs the wrong routes. That he is too dumb to memorize the play book. Any truth in that


I disagree becuase I've seen Romo make some horrid throws. He's just a loose cannon. Where good QBs would learn to take the sack or go down, Romo just throws it anyways. He leads the league in INT's this season.

Romo will just end up not playing, nobody wants an older QB, especially one with not much success. He has yet to win a post-season game.

Will see what happens.

----------


## Rwy

RG3 is the truth. Not happy about him being in the division for the next 15 years lol

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> RG3 is the truth. Not happy about him being in the division for the next 15 years lol


RG3 has a lot to learn. He won't win the close ones. Give him a few years though and he will be able to take Washington to the post-season. I think Andrew Luck will be more impressive in years to come as well.

Was some good games on thanksgiving, stupid Dallas  :Wink: .

----------


## Rwy

a lot of his recent tds are on blown coverages but he is playing much better then luck.

----------


## Rwy

Gotta love the NYG. Always keep it interesting. Absolutely crushing green bay. Def super bowl contenders

SF really scares me now with the qb change

----------

